# relocating to Oz on 457 visa with young family



## littlel (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi there, 

A company has offered to sponsor my hubby on a 457 visa with a salary of approx 155 to 165K. They're not willing to pay relocation expenses or pay for my hubby to go out for a final interview. Is this the norm or are any companies likely to offer a relocation package?

I wondered if anyone could give any guidance to what kind of costs we'd be looking at to relocate to Sydney. 

We also have 3 children; 5, 3 and 4 months. I'm concerned how my 5 year old will adapt. she's at school at the moment and quite settled but I plan to home educate in Sydney until we find an area we'd like to settle. Can anyone recommend any nice family communties with good schools, playgroups, pre-schools. Somewhere generally nice and friendly for young families to live. 

To be honest I'm pretty scared about moving over to Oz and leave family and friends but at the same time feel it'd be a lovely way of life for the kids when we get settled.

Any help, advice, tips much appreciated. 

Thankyou so much

Lynne


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

I would think with that salary you would have no problems relocating to sydney. I think if you are being relocated by the company you work for they would pay but for sponsorship the cost would be up to you to cover. Most people have to pay their own way out with no job offer and end up earning about half that salary. I would ask if the final interview is more of a meet or greet or an actual interview. From my experience its just a formality. I think its a great opportunity to be honest.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Lynne

Welcome to the forum. This is one of the rare cases where the company is not paying for relocation, most companies do. Try negotiating. 

Search the forum for relocation cost from UK to Au


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

You also need to consider that on a 457 visa you are liable to pay state school fees of $4.5K to $5.5K per child per annum. Though considering that salary, you may already have plans to privately school the kids.


----------



## I Know Northern Breaches (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Lynne
Your kids will love it and setlle in very quickly
Your 5 yr old would go into Kinderfarten here which is the first year of school and your 3 year old could go to pre school 2 or 3 days a weeek.On a 457 you will have to pay 4500 per year for him to attend a State school.Practically all pre schools are private so you will have to cover those fees your self. Cut off date for beginning school is 5 by end of July.Have you thought about where you want to live?
<snip>


----------



## littlel (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Lesley,

Thanks for the reply. I'm thinking of home educating my 5 year old for a wee while until we settle in and have found somewhere we want to settle. The Northern Beaches sounds right up our street and a lovely place to live. We're looking for somewhere with real community spirit and with lots of young families. If you can let me know anywhere specific that'd be great and I can have a look at rental costs etc.

Thanks again

Lynne


----------



## I Know Northern Breaches (Apr 24, 2010)

littlel said:


> Hi Lesley,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm thinking of home educating my 5 year old for a wee while until we settle in and have found somewhere we want to settle. The Northern Beaches sounds right up our street and a lovely place to live. We're looking for somewhere with real community spirit and with lots of young families. If you can let me know anywhere specific that'd be great and I can have a look at rental costs etc.
> 
> ...


Depends if you want a house or unit really
Places like Frenchs Forest Belrose Allambie Heights
Davidson Beacson Hill Seaforth
Balgowlah Manly Manly Vale Elanora Heights Narraweena
all good family areas with good schools
<snip>


----------



## emmafaye79 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi all,

This is my first EVER posting, so please be gentle with me!

Other half has been offered a job on the 457 and we are going through all the processes now, ie researching etc, and didnt realise you had to pay school fees!! 

How does it work? Are you required to pay the whole lot up front? Or can you pay it on a monthly basis? 

We are looking to rent somewhere thats around 30-60mins communte from Port Melbourne in any direction really.

Has anyone on here ever moved with a relocation package? And generally, what do they cover? Any help or concrete advice would be absolutely B.E.A.utiful!

Em x


----------



## USmominOz (Oct 22, 2010)

*be aware of family laws in Australia*



littlel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A company has offered to sponsor my hubby on a 457 visa with a salary of approx 155 to 165K. They're not willing to pay relocation expenses or pay for my hubby to go out for a final interview. Is this the norm or are any companies likely to offer a relocation package?
> 
> ...


Hallie


----------



## littlel (Sep 16, 2010)

USmominOz said:


> Hallie


Thanks so much for that advice really appreciate it. 

I'd like us all to come over for the final interview so the kids can see it for themselves and see how great it is but can't really afford that option then pato relocate after that. Didn't realise there was so much involved in the move to be honest. Who did you use as a relocation company and would you recommend them?

I'd also like to know what type of private healthcover we'd need which covers us for everything.

Thanks all so much for your advice.

Lynne


----------



## Evelino (Aug 1, 2010)

Hiya,

We're relocating to Sydney just after Christmas also on a 457 visa. My OH company are assisting with the relocation costs, so we're trying to keep them down as much as possible! After getting numerous shipping companies to quote us, we decided to go with Anglo Pacific - they all seem pretty much the same to be honest, but we were recommended these (and got a little discount through the Commonwealth Bank too)  
When we were applying for our visa, we realised that we had to have healthcare cover set up in order to complete the process. This delayed things by about a week whilst we did some research on insurance companies - we eventually found one and paid about $200 to set up basic cover for the family - it then has to be activated on the day you arrive in Aus. I can't remember the insurance company off the top of my head, but will check and let you know if it helps. Once you have arrived though, I believe you can apply for Medicare which is similar to the NHS cover we get in the UK, but you still need extra to cover ambulance call out etc.
Have you decided on an area to live yet? I look at rental properties on t'internet most days (I'm getting a bit obsessed) but they don't tend to stay around for long! I'm worried about choosing a school, getting my girls settled (10 & 4) and then realising the area isn't right for us and moving again!

Anyway, good luck with it all.

Ev


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Evelino said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We're relocating to Sydney just after Christmas also on a 457 visa. My OH company are assisting with the relocation costs, so we're trying to keep them down as much as possible! After getting numerous shipping companies to quote us, we decided to go with Anglo Pacific - they all seem pretty much the same to be honest, but we were recommended these (and got a little discount through the Commonwealth Bank too)
> When we were applying for our visa, we realised that we had to have healthcare cover set up in order to complete the process. This delayed things by about a week whilst we did some research on insurance companies - we eventually found one and paid about $200 to set up basic cover for the family - it then has to be activated on the day you arrive in Aus. I can't remember the insurance company off the top of my head, but will check and let you know if it helps. Once you have arrived though, I believe you can apply for Medicare which is similar to the NHS cover we get in the UK, but you still need extra to cover ambulance call out etc.
> ...


Hi,

We are from Npton too!!!!! 

OH has just accepted a job offer for position in Melbourne, travelling on a 457 visa.....

It would be great if you could help us out with your timescale for visa being granted etc.....and if you get there before we do, I can update you on the news in the Chronicle!

Good luck with your travels,

Emma x


----------



## Evelino (Aug 1, 2010)

emmafaye said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are from Npton too!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Emma,

I also met someone through 'Poms in Oz' from Rugby whose also going to Sydney - small world!!

We are almost at the end of the process - the packers are here today and the container arrives this afternoon - I'm a bit stressed to say the least! We're spending Christmas with family in Rugby and then we fly on 29th Dec...

I was really surprised by how quickly our visa was approved - we were expecting 12 weeks, but from when we submitted our forms from here, it only took 10 days! My husbands employer completed most of the application up front and then sent us loads of guidance on how to complete the forms. Another friend of ours went to Melborne from Cheshire last month (also on a 457) and his took about 4 weeks. I think it depends how good the employers are at completing everything at their end to be honest!

If there's anything else I can help you with, just let me know!

Good luck with everything!

Ev x


----------



## GlobalIndian (Mar 1, 2012)

*Anj! need help*



anj1976 said:


> Hi Lynne
> 
> Welcome to the forum. This is one of the rare cases where the company is not paying for relocation, most companies do. Try negotiating.
> 
> Search the forum for relocation cost from UK to Au


Hi Anj, 

I have been offered a jOb in Sydney & thye have informed me that they will not be cover the relocation costs & this is a norm in Australia. Is it true? I am being offered 90k + super.. they have said that at this level , no company pays for relocation costs.. is it true?


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Lynne
> 
> Welcome to the forum. This is one of the rare cases where the company is not paying for relocation, most companies do. Try negotiating.
> 
> Search the forum for relocation cost from UK to Au


I am getting $12000 for relocation from UK to Brisbane but with the conditions attached.


----------



## GlobalIndian (Mar 1, 2012)

Are you being offered more or less the same salary as I am ? The recruitment consultant is trying her best to convince me that until unless you are not in the 'C' level , no conmpanies in Australia will cover the relocation costs... Possible for you to share the name of your firm ? n What are those conditions?


----------

